# 2002 Bianchi bike - identication



## waio (Sep 14, 2008)

hi,

I was searching an used road bike for myself. I came across with this 2002 Bianchi Gold Race 600 road bike, and the seller is asking for $600. Now, i tried to look under Bianchi 2001 and 2002 archive website, but I couldn't find this model under the site. I would like to know whether this is a real bianchi bike before I put into it. Here is spec of the bike posted by the seller:

Silver, red and black color
Campagnolo XENON Hoods
Campagnolo XENON shifters
Campagnolo XENON triple front
Campagnolo XENON 9 speed rear
Bianchi cranks
Bianchi triple chainset
Bianchi brakes
Bianchi CR-MO double butted fork (Red)
Bianchi 7000series alloy hand made Reparto Corse frame (Red)
Bianchi seat post
Bianchi seat collar
Bianchi Bottom bracket









Your word is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Those are about the crappiest components you can possibly put on it. For $1,500, I was able to buy a used 2004 CAAD5 frame and put all new Campy components on it which consisted of a mix of Veloce and Centaur, which were not only new but much better than Xenon and Bianchi in house components. I was also able to put a set of Campy's cheaper Khamsin wheels on it, a Cinelli bar and stem, and a Selle Italia saddle. Mind you, this was a virtually new bike except for the frame for $1,500. Granted, I also did a lot of bargain hunting to build it for $1,500.

I seriously don't know if I would pay $600 for a 2001/2002 Bianchi with those components on it that has been used for 6 or 7 years. What condition is it in? Does it look like it has been heavily used or barely used? Look at the wear on the crankset teeth as an indicator. I have 4,000+ miles on my Cristallo and I can see a decent amount of wear on the Record chainrings.


----------

